# "IMO" is a Superfood Vegetable



## mollyanne (Jun 10, 2010)

IMO is not the abbreviation for "In My Opinion" in this thread. IMO is a *Japanese Sweet Potato type vegetable* that is listed in the Top Five SuperFoods worldwide featured on the Dr. Oz show. It's loaded with *beta carotene* and has more *antioxidents *than blueberries! Okinawan women eat this with 3 meals a day and live longer than anyone on the planet.

*My questions are these:* Has anyone here tasted this vegetable? Any recipes? Where did you find it? Did you try the purple or other colors? Any health testimonials? Can we grow it here in our own gardens? 

I read that you might find IMO in Japanese Markets and they call it Nagaimo there.

I hope this isn't redundant. You may have already heard of this and discussed it here even but I did a search for IMO and of course there were 600 "in my opinion" sources...none of which were vegetable related...so I gave up my search.


----------



## larry_stewart (Jun 10, 2010)

ive never had the pleasure of trying them, but being a vegetarian, Im always curious to try new fruits and veggies.  I have an Asian store near me, but never seen it there before .  I found this site online ( which ive never ordered from).

Product Display Page - List - /super/proddisplist.html


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2010)

This is the first I have heard of it. Thanks for educating me. Instead of searching for IMO, try searching for Nagaimo. I found a lot of information on them that way.

The color is similar to the purple Peruvian potatoes that we served at our wedding.


----------



## mollyanne (Jun 11, 2010)

*GB*, good suggestion...i'll try searching nagaimo. What recipe was used at your wedding for the purple Peruvian potatoes you served? I'll be those were IMOs.

*Larry*...being that you are a vegetarian in search of new fruits and veggies, you might also be interested in in two other "superfoods" featured by Dr. Oz:

*Mangosteen* which is a sweet tropical fruit full of vitamin C and A and antioxidants. It's also available in juice and tea.

*Mustard Greens. *Icaria, Greece is in one of the 5 Blue Zones for super longevity and no cases of Alzheimer's disease. They eat mustard greens that are high in vitamin K (good for strong bones too). Most Americans are deficient in vitaminK. The Greeks boil mustard greens and toss with virgin olive oil and lemon.

I might do a thread on these too, to get recipe ideas and extra experiences posted.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2010)

I can't remember how they were served. They were either mashed or roasted. You would think I would remember because at the time it was an important detail. I guess it goes to show what is really important about that day


----------



## mollyanne (Jun 11, 2010)

You're not alone, my friend. I've heard many people say that the food at their wedding was a complete blur in their memory. I think I'd worry more if the food was most remembered 


.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2010)

Very good point!


----------



## mollyanne (Jun 11, 2010)

I just typed nagaimo in the searchbox here and brought up a recipe one of our members posted in 2008 using the IMO aka nagaimo potato.

Click on this and scroll down to post#8 by CoopersMom..... http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f104/first-ever-neighborhood-pitch-in-48221.html

She says the consistency of the nagaimo is verrry slimy. Ewww...I don't think I could handle that by itself. I would hate to add ingredients that would take away from the health benefits....hmm, dilemma

.


----------



## bethzaring (Jun 11, 2010)

i'm sticking with plain old sweet potatoes

I did research years ago about what were the most nutritious vegetables to grow in a garden, and most lists had sweet potatoes as the number one vegetable.  I actually changed what vegetables I grew based on that research....


----------

